# A chance to train with Jens Pulver



## Jonathan (Jul 3, 2007)

So, my school will be hosting a seminar run by Jens Pulver, aka "Little Evil".  I want to attend, but 1) it's kinda costly, and 2) I don't know if I'm in good enough shape for it.  I haven't been in an MMA class except for a trial week back in late May.  

Think I should go?


----------



## MeatWad2 (Jul 5, 2007)

The question is do you want to go...If you really want to go, find a way to do and do it.  It's that simple.


----------



## Obliquity (Jul 5, 2007)

If you decide to go, and have the opportunity, I suggest you find a copy of the the book, NEVER. It is a short biography of his life thus far. He has come through some tremendous trials in his young life.


----------



## Jonathan (Jul 5, 2007)

MeatWad2 said:


> The question is do you want to go...If you really want to go, find a way to do and do it. It's that simple.


 
Oh, yeah, I want to go.  Sadly (well, not really, but you get my meaning), I have a friend's engagement party I must go to.  I'm his best man, so... I sorta should be there.


----------

